

A history of Internet security - bootload
http://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/security-of-the-internet/history/

======
tptacek
This is... not great (for instance: it culminates in "car hacking").

How could you make it better? I'd suggest adding:

* This is inside baseball, but Lopatic's NCSA httpd exploit in '95, which inspired 8lgm's Sendmail 8.6.12 exploit, which in turn kicked off the modern era of software security.

* The Mitnick/Shimomura Saga in summer '95, which surfaced TCP sequencing and provoked the eventual adoption of SSH.

* The first major distributed denial of service attack (probably around '99).

* The Summer Of Worms (Slammer/Blaster/Welchia in '03), which pivoted Microsoft from security-oblivious desktop software vendor to the middle of the enterprise security industry.

* The release of Metasploit at Black Hat in '03.

* Roughly the same time period: Tor.

* The AT&T "Room 101" NSA monitoring fiasco.

* Something like TippingPoint's Zero Day Initiative, or some other appropriate example of an early vulnerability market, in '06-'07.

* You think, maybe, just maybe, Snowden is meaningful to Internet security?

~~~
adventured
The famous 2002 Bill Gates "Trustworthy computing" memo.

[http://windowsitpro.com/security/complete-text-bill-gates-
tr...](http://windowsitpro.com/security/complete-text-bill-gates-trustworthy-
computing-memo)

------
bgilroy26
I just finished reading The Cuckoo's Egg today it's about security in the days
of Arpanet et al (1986).

It was a little goofy and it has a lot of human interest stuff in it to make
it more of a story, but I liked it.

I can't remember life before everyone was on dialup Internet, so it was very
informative to me.

pg shows up as a student in a tiny aside at the very end!

Story summarized here:

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg)

ACM article covering the story's events (May 1988):

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=42412&dl=ACM&coll=DL&CFID=...](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=42412&dl=ACM&coll=DL&CFID=679765795&CFTOKEN=71360838)

------
secfirstmd
Would make for a very interesting book. (If there isn't one available already)

------
bootload
great shot of rtm leaving court in '88 cf: Morris Worm

